# Which Orient Kamasu?



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello guys

I already have the red dial and the special edition Kamasu and I am thinking of adding to my collection one more

Will it be the black dial with stainless steel case
RA-AA0001B19A









Or the black dial with black case, gold bezel and gold indices
RA-AA0005B19A


----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)

Please get the stainless steel case bracelet, grey/silver, non-gold (plated?) one (RA-AA0001B19A), for the other is rather offensive as it appears here.

The offending watch looks incomplete with 60-minute mark on the bezel & lume outline of the second hand not being in gold (plating?) too.


----------



## phydaux (Dec 11, 2018)

No criticism from me. I just prefer the classic look.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

The gold/gun metal model would be difficult to find a suitable bracelet. Could work w/ a good leather strap. I'd go for the standard black model w/ bracelet.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> The gold/gun metal model would be difficult to find a suitable bracelet. Could work w/ a good leather strap. I'd go for the standard black model w/ bracelet.


The bracelet is not a problem because I also have the Ray Rayven II which has a matching black bracelet


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Well i pulled the trigger on the classic black one with the steel bracelet but who knows, i might later buy the other one too


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

The gold/black model, is the case black like the RR II? or more dark gray/gunmetal? Has anyone had a chance to handle one?? I ask after seen 'gun metal' finish shark mesh and oyster bracelets.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

^Gurthang54 said:


> The gold/black model, is the case black like the RR II? or more dark gray/gunmetal? Has anyone had a chance to handle one?? I ask after seen 'gun metal' finish shark mesh and oyster bracelets.


It is black like the Raven II


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Recently had delivery of my red Kamasu, and it's stunning. I get annoyed by the hollow end links, which are noisy, but otherwise faultless. 24 hours on and it hasn't lost or gained a second, so I am not sure if Orient put in a quartz movement by mistake


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

The red Kamasu is a beauty. The color is so dependent on light source. 

Now if Orient had used a dark red or even a gray bezel insert. 

Has anyone found a replacement bezel that fits the Kamasu?


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

The Red does look good !!! Now if Orient fixed a couple of the small things this would be a home run !!


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 14496135


That looks really good. I think you made the right call.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi to all,
Sorry if I ruin the thread but I didn't know where to post my query.
Does anyone know if there's an aftermarket bracelet for the orient kamasu?
I own the blue one but the bracelet is awful.
I contacted strapcode but judging from their answer, I don't they're going to release any.
At least not soon....

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

akierstein said:


> That looks really good. I think you made the right call.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I finally bought both hehe


----------



## ClarenceJ (May 30, 2016)

ConvicTech said:


> I finally bought both hehe


That's also a good solution haha. I think I prefer the simplicity of the model without the gold tones, but I'm also a sucker for two-tone at the same time. Reminds me of the Seiko SNE498 I used to own that was a mixture of black and gold. The red dial Kamasu is definitely my favorite, and I would snatch one up if I wasn't looking for an everyday quartz watch. Cheers!


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

ClarenceJ said:


> That's also a good solution haha. I think I prefer the simplicity of the model without the gold tones, but I'm also a sucker for two-tone at the same time. Reminds me of the Seiko SNE498 I used to own that was a mixture of black and gold. The red dial Kamasu is definitely my favorite, and I would snatch one up if I wasn't looking for an everyday quartz watch. Cheers!


I have the Red one too


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## BigEmpty (Oct 1, 2019)

black dial for a long term black/gold dial for a short term keeping


----------



## Pg44 (May 3, 2020)

BigEmpty said:


> black dial for a long term black/gold dial for a short term keeping


I was thinking the same thing!
Just trying to decide which one I want... the Black and Gold has X factor & makes a statement... I don't have anything like it in my collection.
But the Black and silver is more well rounded & classic, and would likely get more use over the long term...

I'm still scratching my head trying to think of a good strap to go with the black and gold.
Does it only come with the stock black rubber band?
Anyone have any good ideas for a strap that really works well with the black and gold?

Also - does the gold keep its lustre well?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Congrats. I have the red and green variants. Bracelets are noisy until they break in. Overall I really like the Kamasu.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pauliej (Jul 4, 2020)

Kamasu has great colors - I would avoid the black one, because you can have many other watches with black dial and go straight to green or blue (I have both). They are very dark (almost black) but on the sun they have stunning sunburst effect ...


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Black dial goes well with almost anything.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

I'd love to see a blue sunburst dial w/ the gold indices/hands/bezel.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## acanak (Aug 15, 2017)

FLIP A COIN. THEY ARE ALL GREAT. PERSONALLY I LIKE THE 2 TONE THOUGH


----------

